# My old man is so shiney and healthy



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

haha his head looks out of place on his body
He is looking really well for 26/27 
Congrats on his condition I know how hard it is to keep weight on and mines only 16 lol (but a TB)


----------



## happygoose123 (Jan 19, 2009)

Thanks!! I know... his head is soo out of place!! its annoying haha  He is usually an easy keeper, I just wasnt close enough to him this winter after moving out of home to look after him proply so he lost quite a bit of condition. I found some agistment close to me and just bought them up a couple of months ago. Both him and my other gelding, Chucky, are looking really nice!


----------



## happygoose123 (Jan 19, 2009)

another pic


----------



## kim_angel (Oct 16, 2007)

Keep up the good work!
This was my horse on her 30th bday.
She died at 32.


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

OP...your horse is adorable!!!


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Love it happygoose! I enjoy seeing the oldies that are still doing so well. 

Here's my old man, he'll be 30 in March. (well Jan if we want to go by aqha technicalities...) While not quite the man he used to be, he's still healthy & sound


----------



## MysticL (Sep 5, 2011)

You should be very proud! his condition is great! so are the other posts


----------



## happygoose123 (Jan 19, 2009)

MH and Kim, your oldies look great!! The pics were just before we went for our ride. He is fit as a fiddle and tough as nails hehe  Thanks everyone, he is the best horse I could ever wish for, I'd do anything for him.


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

while she's starting to loose that lovely QH mane and tail, and she's a bit on the thinner side- Del's still looking quite spry for her old (or as she would put it, spring-chicken like) age of 49. Don't tell her how old she is though, she might go crabby-grandma on you!


----------



## Dark Intentions (Sep 30, 2011)

What a cutie. I love his face.


----------



## kim_angel (Oct 16, 2007)

I love seeing all the oldies.


----------



## happygoose123 (Jan 19, 2009)

Endiku, 49?!?!?!?! WOW!! Any tips??? How long have you owned her? I can only hope Banjo makes it that far! The way he is going though I have no reason to doubt he will


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

happygoose your boy looks great!! Love everyone's oldies!!


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

All your oldies are looking so good! I love me some adore older horses. 

Well, Lacey's no 30 year old or 49 year old but she is 26 1/2 and thoroughly under the impression that she's 2 1/2!
I hope she lives to be 49, that'd be so great. As it is, I've asked her to live to be 40 and she seems to currently be ok with that.

This is from last spring, she decided to get super super dirty. Silly girl!


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

Actually, that's the oddest part! We treat Delriah no different than our lesson horses, who are her pasture buddies. She eats the same mid-quality feed that they do, is pastured 24-7, and is ridden atleast once a week, often twice. Really though, I think that the regularity of her life is what keeps her going. We make sure that she can always free-feed off of her hay, and the fact that she can move at her leisure has kept her joints as pain-free as possible. She's developed some minor artheritis (stiffness of her hocks, mostly) in the past year or two, but nothing that isn't fixed by a small dose of joint reliever. She thrives on work because she's been ridden for over 46 years. When we tried to retire her last year, she started to get very sick and just...old looking. She would pace and call to the lesson horses who were working, and glare at us like 'you idiots! I have a job to do and you're keeping me from doing it!' so we put her back into the program and within a week she had gained all of her pep and weight back 

so...tips? I don't know. Let the horse decide when it's old. Age is nothing if they still feel good. 

I believe we've had her eleven years, maybe a little longer. Before us though, she was a cutting/reining world champion, a lesson horse, then a pleasure horse, then a youth/beginners reining horse, then cutting again, then lessons again, until she reached us at in her mid thirties to be part of our lesson program (we were lied to about her age, being told that she was in her early to mid twenties and had always been a lesson horse) she was sold to us because she had too much 'fire' for the previouse owners, so we put her into our advanced/intermediate classes where she worked 4-5 hour days. It wasn't until a few years ago that we recovered her registration papers and found that she was MUCH older than we'd thought!


----------



## happygoose123 (Jan 19, 2009)

Endiku said:


> Actually, that's the oddest part! We treat Delriah no different than our lesson horses, who are her pasture buddies. She eats the same mid-quality feed that they do, is pastured 24-7, and is ridden atleast once a week, often twice. Really though, I think that the regularity of her life is what keeps her going. We make sure that she can always free-feed off of her hay, and the fact that she can move at her leisure has kept her joints as pain-free as possible. She's developed some minor artheritis (stiffness of her hocks, mostly) in the past year or two, but nothing that isn't fixed by a small dose of joint reliever. She thrives on work because she's been ridden for over 46 years. When we tried to retire her last year, she started to get very sick and just...old looking. She would pace and call to the lesson horses who were working, and glare at us like 'you idiots! I have a job to do and you're keeping me from doing it!' so we put her back into the program and within a week she had gained all of her pep and weight back
> 
> so...tips? I don't know. Let the horse decide when it's old. Age is nothing if they still feel good.
> 
> I believe we've had her eleven years, maybe a little longer. Before us though, she was a cutting/reining world champion, a lesson horse, then a pleasure horse, then a youth/beginners reining horse, then cutting again, then lessons again, until she reached us at in her mid thirties to be part of our lesson program (we were lied to about her age, being told that she was in her early to mid twenties and had always been a lesson horse) she was sold to us because she had too much 'fire' for the previouse owners, so we put her into our advanced/intermediate classes where she worked 4-5 hour days. It wasn't until a few years ago that we recovered her registration papers and found that she was MUCH older than we'd thought!


wow thats incredable! I cant beieve she is still being ridden! I should be on the right track then. Banjo in on 24/7 pasture, gets fed pretty mid range feed, has had the same paddock mate for 5 years, gets ridden 2 or 3 times a week... I make sure he is always up to date with all his worming/farrier/teeth etc. I dont treat him any different really. I always figured he would let me know when he is too old to do something. Ive had banjo nearly 7 years now and he will definatly be with me for the rest of his life .


----------



## Angelina1 (Apr 11, 2011)

Banjo, Delriah and Lacey all look fantastic and its great to see the oldies still going so well. We still have our original pony "Shandi" who was born in 1968, so has just turned 43years old. We retired him 6 years ago (he was a show pony), his decision and is a happy paddock ornament now. He lives on 70 acres of pasture and is the sweetest old man. It will be a sad day when he finally goes..


----------



## MysticL (Sep 5, 2011)

Is that Shandi in the photo?!?! im almost in shock if it is! He does NOT look a day over 10!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

what a beautiful little pony! He's right up there in age with Del, and he looks fantastic! I would of thought him to still be in his prime.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Endiku are you going to have a 50th birthday party for Del? Let me know & I'll send her a card & goodies


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

Yep! a peppermint cake (her favorite treat) and just about everyone at our barn is planning to come. We're even planning to have her old pasture buddy (who is a 21 year old gelding) to come say hi, and I'm thinking about buying her a hat and some ribbons. After all, not too many mares get to celebrate their 50th birthday! I'll definately have a boatload of pictures, too. January 3rd!


----------



## Angelina1 (Apr 11, 2011)

Yes, MysticL that is the old boy "Shandi" in the photo and Thank you to you and Endiku for the lovely comments on him - he is showing is age though, he struggles to lose his winter coat, he is blind in one eye (cataract) and he can get quite grumpy if fussed over too much!! He is just pasture fed and is quite happy in his retirement and he is still able to keep the youngsters in line.. LOL!

Endiku I am so looking forward to the photos of Del's 50th Birthday - what a milestone, I hope Shandi makes it to 50 also..


----------



## MysticL (Sep 5, 2011)

Shandi looks great though


----------

